# Wie läd man eine HTML Seite in Java runter



## MKWolverine (23. Mai 2007)

Hiho,
ich muss ein Projekt in Java erstellen, in dem man eine html Seite runterladen und weiterverarbeiten muss.
Daher meine Frage:
Gibt es schon fertige Klassen die mir da die Arbeit erleichtern könnten?

MfG
MK


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

Welche Arbeit? Ist ungefähr eine Zeile...
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/net/URL.html#openStream()


----------



## MKWolverine (23. Mai 2007)

Wissen ist Macht!!!
Vielen lieben Dank!
Das ist ja eine Geschwindgikeit hier


----------

